# 6309 Soxa



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

.........all round watch guru twickersdude 

finally picked up my modded 6309 from Micheal Newby (twickersdude) and....ive got to tell you......the man is a genius  :thumbup:

the original watch was tired, over polished, and in need of a complete overhaul......i know it wont be in everyones taste, but i really like it, and think its as cool as....

and michaels turnaround time is legendery as well..... :thumbsup: It wont be the last wickers special either......got a few more in mind that we've discussed...










i love the beading on the back 




























the only problem i have now is deciding on a strap for it........lumpy? was gonna get a toshi for it....but this is a casual watch, so was thinking of either metal, rhino or kevlar?

any idea's chaps?


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

looks nice mate ... and yellow too !! :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I like it Shawn! :thumbup:

If it were mine i would have gone for either an all black or silver bezel but I could live with that 

Think an all black nato or rhino would really set the yellow off - great job!


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

that looks belting!

if i ever find my lost 6309, i might look into something like that!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Very nice shawn :thumbsup: - As to straps what about one of these from Watchadoo? Picks up the red from the second hand nicely (as with my Tsar) ... Paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

okay dokey.....has anyone seen this kevlar straps?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> okay dokey.....has anyone seen this kevlar straps?


they are stunning straps but very expensive ,why not try a grey and black nato to match the bezel might be good .otherwise a nice brown leather strap i find all watches work on that option.

jason.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Are those the ones made by Duncan (outstrechedhands)?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Are those the ones made by Duncan (outstrechedhands)?


yep


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Are those the ones made by Duncan (outstrechedhands)?
> ...


This is excatly the strap I was thinking of that would be perfect for the IWI...you remember the one with the Kiwi shoe polish logo...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Stuart Davies said:
> ...


they are expensive....but i dont seem to find any other! although jason has sent me a link


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Before Duncan was doing them they were sold as Ted Su and used a kicking fully adjustable buckle. I have one of each, and the Ted Su buckle is my fave of them:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice job, a vast improvement on the cut and shut watch.

As for a suitable strap, the one it's currently on is a damn good match.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Looks fab m8, looks fine and dandy on the rhino IMHO.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not bad indeed and not a single piece of orange :thumbsup:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Very nice piece that. At first I wasn't sure of all the styling cues, but now I think it looks great. Must get round to doing some mods myself...


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Superb makeover...


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks brill. Well done Twickers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking great Shawn , but your not helping me stick to rlt "s :bb:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> Looking great Shawn , but your not helping me stick to rlt "s :bb:


shaun the force is strong in this one we must beat him down with modded watches until he comes over to the dark side.

jason.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

like that ALOT. nato i would say...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > Looking great Shawn , but your not helping me stick to rlt "s :bb:
> ...


he is weak..... :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive just been looking at monsters on mesh bracelets and they look gooood. so i would say a mesh of that dude on the bay.

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> ive just been looking at monsters on mesh bracelets and they look gooood. so i would say a mesh of that dude on the bay.
> 
> jason.


  will do


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

That looks great Shawn. Really want to mod a seiko but dont have one to mod and i am defo not moding the OM. I love the lume too much  Enjoy it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

beadblasted and lumed dial?......


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> beadblasted and lumed dial?......


A very nice mod! I am going to do a similar one by Noah but have either the red or orange bezel insert ...hands are still undecided since I used those on my Orange soxa diver 6309 by Noah. I also had that 2 tone bezel installed on one of Noah's older mods using a tan dial! Desert Storm kinda look....


----------

